# Help fixing coupler on AHM Deisel Loco



## mfurjanic (Dec 4, 2010)

Can someone help me on fixing the coupler on an AHM Diesel loco. Where can I get a replacement, and how do I remove/replace it?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

That model is actually built by Mehano for AHM. I have one that is an SD40-2. If the truck is the same it will accept both a horn hook or a KDee coupler. The issue that I ran into with this designe was that the coupler that is required for this locomotive needs to be higher than a standard one. Most connect level with were they mount. The ones that these locomotives need need to couple higher with the car behind them than they are mounted. If they do not the slightest grade change will make them uncouple. The truck needs to come apart to change the couplers. To do this the body must first be removed. Mine has two screws in the fuel tank. Once the fuel tank is removed the shell can be slid back and up to remove. Then the truck can be tacken off. Be careful not to crack anything as these locos have plastic frames.

While you have the shell off add weight to the shell where ever possible. It will make a big difference in the loco's pulling ability. The biggest issue these loco's have is lack of weight.


----------

